# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Bulgaristan'da türk olmak

## ceydaaa

ddfd.jpg1989 Yılında Bulgaristan'dan göçmek zorunda kalmışlardı. Onlara karşı baskı, zulüm başta olmak üzere herşey uygulanmıştı. Şimdi ise o yıllarda Bulgar hükümeti tarafında zülme uğrayan Bulgaristan Türk'ü kardeşlerimizin yaşadıklarını kendi ağızlarından dinliyoruz. 20. yılın anısına sizinle paylaşıyoruz!

Sınırlar Arasında Yaşayanlar Anlatıyor
Yüksek yüksek tepelere ev kurmasınlar,
Aşrı aşrı memlekete kız vermesinler,
Annesinin bir tanesini hor görmesinler,
Uçan da kuşlara malum olsun ,
Ben annemi özledim

diye devam ediyor türkü. Ve her türküde olduğu gibi bunda da dinleyenler kendi yaşantılarından bir şeyler buluyor. Bazen mutlu günler anımsanıyor, bazen kalkıp göbek atılıyor, bazen de acı hatıralar hatırlanıp hüzünleniliyor. Tıpkı annemin bu türküyü her dinlediğinde yaşadığı o Bulgar Zulmü ve sonrasında annesine hasret kalarak geçirdiği 6 yılı anımsaması ve gözyaşlarını tutamaması gibi.

Sözlerin yersiz, teselli cümlelerinin yetersiz kaldığı o anlarda annemin; çok çektik yavrum, çok çektirdiler bize; Türküz dedikçe özümüzden kopmayacağız dedikçe üstümüze üstümüze geldiler sözleri gelir aklıma. Hayatı boyunca yaşadığın her olaydan ders çıkarmasını bilen, asla isyan etmeyen annem söylüyordu bunları.
Nasıl söylemesin ki? Yaşadığı zulüm canına tak etmiş bir gece yarısı üç çocuğunu da alarak, sahip olduğu her şeyi geride bırakıp ardına bile bakmadan Bulgaristandan kaçmış. Onu neler beklediğini bilmeden üç gün, üç gece süren bir yolculuk göze almış. Hem de eşinin pasaportunun çıkmasını bile beklemeden. Üstelik kalp hastası olan annesini bir daha görüp göremeyeceği bile belli değilken( O, üç gün üç gece süren umuda yolculuk sırasında annemin içini yakan korku gerçek oldu ve annem rahmetli anneannemi ölüm döşeğinde bile bir daha göremedi.)
Yaşadıklarımızı düşünürsek göze aldığın şeyler için pişman mısın anne? diyorum.
-Hayır yavrum. Diyor. Yaşadığım hiçbir şey için pişman değilim. Çünkü bunları yapmam gerekiyordu. Bizlerin çektiği sıkıntıları, sizin çekmemeniz gerekiyordu. O an gözümü karartıp oradan kaçmasaydık, bizlere yıllar yılı baskı yapan, her türlü hakkı elimizden alan, adlarımızı değiştirip bizi sözde Bulgarlaştıran asıl Bulgarlar bize daha kim bilir neler yapacaklardı.
Gözümün önünde çocuklarıma Yordan, Yordanka, Yosif diye seslendiklerini görmektense Türkiyeye göç etmek, kendi ana vatanımızda her şeye sıfırdan başlamak en doğru yoldu. Türkiyede hiçbir şeyimiz olmasa da en azından bir ekmeği, bir tas çorbayı Türkçe isteyecektik. Bir ortama girdiğimizde Türkçe selam verecek, güler yüzle cevap alarak buyur edilecektik. Yaşadığı o Bulgar topraklarında sadece Türk olduğu için yargılayan gözlerle süzülen, her işi zorlaştırılan, her hakkı elinden zorla alınan bir Türk için Türkiye sözcüğü tam anlamıyla umut kapısı idi. Ben bile o yaşımda daha birinci sınıfta olmama rağmen neden okuldaki arkadaşlarımla Bulgarca, eve geldiğimde anne-babamla Türkçe konuşmak zorunda kaldığımı çok sonraları anlayacak; nasıl bir ortamda yaşamak zorunda kaldığımı ise, yıllar sonra o baskı ortamından kurtulunca farkına varacaktım.
Banu Avarın Hangi Avrupa isimli kitabında Azınlık toplulukların çocukları için dediği gibi; 
Onlar, bir korku filminin içinde doğuyorlar Yaşları büyüdükçe sorunları büyüyecek. Topraksız çiçekler olarak, Avrupanın çeşitli şehirlerinde, hem Türkiyeyi özleyerek hem Türkiyeyi garipseyerek bir ikilemin içine itilecekler
Banu Avarın da dediği gibi; Azınlık Çocuğu olmak üstelik istenmeyen- topraklarda bunu yaşamak inanılmaz zor.
Büyüklerinin gözlerinde her an yanlış bir şey yapacakmış, ağzından yanlış bir sözcük çıkıverecekmiş tedirginliğini hissetmek o durumu yaşamış her Azınlık Çocuğunun zihninin bir köşesinde yer etmiş olan çocukluk hatırasıdır.
Sınırlar Arasında yaşamak zorunda bırakılmış başka bir Azınlık Çocuğu olan Filiz Hanıma soruyorum bu kez.
Çocukluk günlerinize dair ilk aklınıza gelenleri anlatır mısınız?
Başlıyor anlatmaya:
Tıpkı seninki gibi benim çocukluğum da benzer sorunları yaşayarak geçti. Hiçbir zaman tam olarak çocukluğumuzun gerektirdiği şeyleri yaşayamadık. Çocuk olma özgürlüğünü yaşayacak kadar özgür olamadık çünkü. Oyun oynadığımız bahçelerin bile sınırları vardı. Bulgar komşularımızın bahçesine girmek her zaman yasaktı bize. Ama erik çaldığımız ya da oyun oynarken komşularımızın camlarını kırdığımız için değildi bu yasaklar. Türk olduğumuz içindi.
Daha okula başlamadığım yıllarda bir gün annemle birlikte o zamanlar çok nadir kurulan bir panayıra gittiğimizi hatırlıyorum.. Giyimi, kuşamı, konuşmaları bizden çok farklı olan o kalabalığın arasında gezerken bir an gözüme elma şekeri satan bir satıcı ilişti. Çocukluğumun verdiği o masumiyetle anne ben elma şekeri istiyorum.. diye bağırmaya başladım. Kadıncağız eli ayağı birbirine dolaşmış bir halde anlamadığım dilde bana bir şeyler anlatmaya çalışıyordu. Ama ben anlamıyordum bir türlü annemin benimle ilk kez konuştuğu bu dili. Çok geçmeden kısa bir süre sonra bir polis yanımıza yaklaşarak az önce anlamadığım yine o dille konuşarak annemin cebinde kalan son 10 levayı aldı, ve uzaklaştı. Meğerse ben o an yapmamam gereken bir şey yapmış ve kamuya açık bir alanda yasak olan bir dili yani Türkçeyi konuşmuşum..6 yaşında olmam ya da annemin cebinde kalan son paranın eve dönüş paramız olması kimseyi ilgilendirmiyordu. Orası Bulgaristan toprağıydı ve kim olursa olsun kamusal alanda Türkçe konuşamazdı
diyor Filiz Ablam ve ekliyor:
Onlara göre Sınırı Aşan kişinin bir çocuk ya da 65 yaşında yaşlı biri olması fark etmiyordu. Kaç yaşında olursa olsun Türk olması, yolunun kesilip hesap sorulması için yeterli oluyordu.
Orta okul yıllarımda o zamanlar yetmişine yaklaşan anneannemin şehrin ortasında yolunu keserek, üstündeki şalvarı ve başındaki örtüyü çıkararak, Bulgar kadınlarının giydiği gibi kolsuz, boyu diz hizasında olan bir elbise (fistan) giydirmeye çalıştıklarını daha dün gibi hatırlarım. Düşün bir kere.! 70 yaşındaki bu kadın kendini bildi bileli, yaklaşık 10 yaşından beri saçını örtüyor, namazını kılıp yapması gereken ibadetleri bir gün bile aksatmadan yapıyor, kimseye en ufak bir zararı olmadan ömrünü geçirip bu yaşa geliyor.. Ve bu adamlar ne yapıyor? Bu adamlar ömrünün son yıllarındaki bu kadına böyle bir şey yaşatıyorlar. Hem de sadece ve sadece Türk olduğu, Müslüman olduğu için. Anneannem o yaşında uzun bir süre kimsenin yüzüne bakamadı.Ben onların yerinde olmak ve böyle bir ahtı almak istemezdim.
Son olarak Ramazan Dedeye soruyorum. Sen anlat dedeciğim diyorum.
Ne anlatayım ki yavrum? 68 yıllık ömür. Anlattıkça o günler tekrar geliyor insanın aklına. Çocukluk dönemi ayrı zor geçti, gençlik ayrı, yaşlılık ayrı zor İlk zamanlar gizli kapaklı camiye giderdik. Daha sonraları ona da izin vermediler. Evde eski bir radyo vardı. Ondan ara sıra ezan verirlerdi de kılardık namazımızı. Bazen onu bile dinletmezlerdi. Ayrımcılık oluyormuş, herkes Bulgar radyolarını dinleyecekmiş.
Kurban bayramları kurban kesmek yasaktı evladım. Tam bayram günleri Türk köylerini dolaşıp evinde kurbanlık gördüklerine ceza keserlerdi. Biz de hayvanlarımızı onların geleceklerine yakın çalıların arkasına saklardık. Bayramın ilk günü evin ya bodrumunda, ya da arka bahçesinde sabah erkenden kalkıp keser, zor da olsa dini vecibelerimizi yerine getirirdik. Ama belki o adamların da kendine göre haklı sebepleri vardır? Hem bak bana üç aylık emekli maaşımı da veriyorlar.!
Bu sırada Ramazan Dedenin eşi Ayşe Nine karışıyor söze kaşları çatık bir şekilde. Hoşuna gitmeyen bir durum olduğu belli oluyor.
O, üç aylık emekli maaşını alabilmek için kaç yıl sustun sen? diye bağırıyor 50 yıllık hayat arkadaşına. Kaç yıl ezilmeyi, hor görülmeyi göze aldın? Yaşlılıkta üç kuruş maaşımız olsun diye, 40 yıl ezdirmedin mi kendini o Bulgarlara???
Ayşe Ninenin beklenmeyen bu çıkışından sonra odada derin bir sessizlik oluyor insanın içini burkan. Yaşları birbirinden farklı da olsa herkesin aklında kendi ezilmişlikleri, kendi hor görülmüşlükleri, kendi suskunlukları
Evet yaşamak zor. Ama başkalarının belirlediği ve yaşayacak olanların en son haberlerinin olduğu Sınırlar Arasında yaşamak daha da zor. Ama zorluklar da hayatın bir parçası değil mi? Bu durumda bile insan olana yakışan ; umudunu bir an bile kaybetmeden her şeye rağmen inadına hayata tutunmak ve daha iyi bir hayat kurmak.
Umarım hiç kimse başkalarının çizdiği Sınırlar Arasında yaşamak zorunda kalmaz.!

----------

